# New Horizons Computer SCHOOL?!?



## M11I11K1E

Hello, my name is mike, and I graduated this spring with my associates in computer networking, and cant get a job for the life of me. (lack of experience) So I figured certs would be the next step. I got into contact with the school "New Horizons" and they seem to be a pretty impressive school. The program offers certs Such as the MCSA, MCSE, CCNA, NET+ A+ ETC. Apparently you get 8 certs. And they pay for the exams til you pass them. With one on one help with the instructors. And they claim to place you with a job, during or after graduation. It seems almost to good to be true. Does anyone have any experience, news, feedback, knowledge or anything what-so-ever about this school before I sink money into the pricey program?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Welcome to TSF, Mike. You'd be best off posting your problem in the Certification and Career section - you'll get more help that way, as this section is just for introductions. Good luck. Enjoy your time here.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Hi Mike,

I will move you to the area as suggested by Indoril Nevervar.


----------



## M11I11K1E

Thanx, so my question will already be there?


----------



## M11I11K1E

nevermind.....thanx


----------



## Jason

I took some basic classes with them way back in 1997/98. It wasn't too bad. They seemed to get a lot of business from local businesses. I do not remember how well they did in placing you in a job though. But I did learn some HTML there.


----------



## Cellus

The certifications are definitely solid to start in. The only real problem you may have with getting a job afterwards is competing with other people who already have work experience. If this program of yours comes with an internship/practicum it would be an excellent bonus to add to your resume.


----------



## crazijoe

First thing you need to realize. New Horizons is not a school. They're not even accredited as a school. They are a learning center. It is basically a place to get proper training to take the exams for your certs. There is no graduation. You take a test. If you pass, you get your cert and you are on your way. They do not get you a job. They supply you with the tools to help you get a job. Many companies will list positions and New Horizons usually has a large binder with job ads that you can apply for. As with any higher learning facility, it is up to you to succeed in the interview. 

I have taken a couple or Microsoft classes with them, paid for by the company I worked for. It is very fast paced, aggressive training. Usually one course is about a week long. If you do not have any type of experience with Microsoft OS's and software you will get lost quick and be overwhelmed. I've seen a few students drop out because of this.

Your best bet would be to go through the A+ training first. 

Just remember the people you talk to at New Horizons are salesmen. They are just like recruiters they will tell you all the good and none of the bad. 
I personnally have nothing against New Horizons. I still go there to take my upgrade cert exams. I have even taken a couple of classes on my own through them. I just don't like their salesman tactics.


----------



## gamerman0203

I got my certifications from a similar establishment and in my honest opinion, I wasted the money. I actually took the exams at NH, but what they offer is exactly what you can get by buying the text book for a fraction of the cost and learning it yourself. The only thing they may do differently than where I went that might make it worth your while is the instructors. They might know what they're talking about whereas where I went, they were just there to make it look like the learning center cared.


----------



## keola

I was there in 2001. I didn't like their salesman tactics either. It's not worth it. You better off spending your money to buy your own study material - books, CBT, etc. You can start with A+, Network+, and Server+ certs. Then you can take CCNA and MCSE/MCSA, etc.


----------



## firemankay

Hey guys, i need to re-open this thred. I'm new here BTW. My little brother is looking at going to New Horizons and they are selling the school hard. To me it seems like they are trying to hard and I dont feel good about it. Is there a better place that he can get these classes for less then 23K ? seems like a lot. I'm not a tech guy at all so I thought I would ask some guys that are. Any help and direction will help a ton. Thanks guys, be safe.


----------

